
Manage your applications and infrastructure the Kubernetes way - bassamtabbara
https://crossplane.io
======
greys
Tnx for the article, was useful to read. I also found info about the
Infrastructure as Code (IaC) approach on
[https://softteco.com/blog/infrastructure-as-
code](https://softteco.com/blog/infrastructure-as-code) . One of the biggest
IaC benefits is the opportunity to store all the infrastructure code in a
separate repository.

------
monus
I like that it treats the infrastructure the way Kubernetes treats volumes.
Claim/Class/Resource model works well for infrastructure self-service and
allows fine-grained RBAC for infra resources.

However, except database resources, most of the CRDs seem to be in v1alpha
stage. I'd play with it and see how it unfolds but probably not depend on
v1alpha resources in production.

